# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Anëtarësimi në këtë forum

## yllbardh

*Përse nuk përdoren mundësi më rigoroze për anëtarësim në këtë forum?* 
Gjatë kohës së fundit kam shpesh invitacione, të bëra nga anëtarë/robot programe me nofka të ndryshme për anëtarësim në forume tjera. Edhe pse e bllokon njërin pas një kohe paraqitet invitacioni nga anëtarë/robot program me nofkë tjetër, kështu që bllokimi nuk është zgjedhja e këtij problemi.

----------

